# Swap meet score. Esso



## Praster89 (Sep 15, 2019)

Scored this esso tiger today for 40 bucks at the swap meet.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2019)

So does that mount on the handlebars? Is it a horn? Make a tiger sound? My ca. '66 Esso Tiger bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Praster89 (Sep 16, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> So does that mount on the handlebars? Is it a horn? Make a tiger sound? My ca. '66 Esso Tiger bike. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1064244
> 
> View attachment 1064245



Yes it’s a horn. Mounts to the handle bars. Tried to post video of it but you can’t. I guess it’s called a tigeroo. I’m gonna build a tiger bike. I have the grips too


----------



## unregistered (Sep 17, 2019)

That's cool! Always liked those tiger accessories and they seem to look the best on copper bikes!


----------



## Praster89 (Sep 17, 2019)

buses n bikes said:


> That's cool! Always liked those tiger accessories and they seem to look the best on copper bikes!



Yes!! That’s my plan to find a dencent coppertone Schwinn 65 or 66 and put the grips and tigeroo horn, tiger seat and tail on the bike. Also bought I bill Mathews sissy bar that I’m gonna put on it too


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2019)

The actual Esso Tiger bikes are AMF Renegades with the tiger seat, grips, and tail. V/r Shawn


----------



## Praster89 (Sep 17, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> The actual Esso Tiger bikes are AMF Renegades with the tiger seat, grips, and tail. V/r Shawn



Yea. Haven’t really ever seen any for sale. That’s why I’m just gonna make a custom stingray probably


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 18, 2019)

There is a nice Coppertone Renegade on The Bay right now. With a Good price and solo polo seat


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2019)

jrcarz said:


> There is a nice Coppertone Renegade on The Bay right now. With a Good price and solo polo seat



Link?


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 18, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-MUSCLE-BIKE-AMF/202763046137?hash=item2f359e8cf9:g:5C8AAOSwmRBdYCFS


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 18, 2019)

This looks like a pretty good deal and puts you on the path pretty easily to build an accurate replica Tiger bike,. V/r Shawn


----------



## CAPECODMUSCLEBIKES (Nov 27, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> So does that mount on the handlebars? Is it a horn? Make a tiger sound? My ca. '66 Esso Tiger bike. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1064244
> 
> View attachment 1064245



 I just got one but someone took the original seat, handlebars and grips...I found grips but still need handlebars and seat..could you by chance give me the measurements of the handlebars so I can try to match them up on ebay or some other source   thanks Tony


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 27, 2019)

CAPECODMUSCLEBIKES said:


> I just got one but someone took the original seat, handlebars and grips...I found grips but still need handlebars and seat..could you by chance give me the measurements of the handlebars so I can try to match them up on ebay or some other source   thanks Tony



Out of town for the holiday. I’ll post when I get back home. V/r Shawn


----------

